# 2014 210.12 (b)



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

I tried to add to a previous thread , but it's too old.

The discussion was brought up about branch extensions
requiring afci technology.

I'm on an residential remodel now ... old historical residential
home that has knob and tube original wiring. 1st floor kitchen
and laundry remodel.

Part of job is to remove an old westinghouse main lug 
(about 24 space) and relocate it to another location about
20'-30' away.

We are setting J boxes for the existing circuits that are staying...
the ones that feed into the finished basement , finished 2nd 
floor and the remaining untouched first floor , and sending new 
branch circuit feeders from the J boxes to the new panel.

I told the GC , when I first went to look at the job , old circuits 
will have to be arc fault protected and I for-warned him
about the difficulties ahead that will inevitably show up when 
we re-energize.

I just finished re locating the panel and all remaining circuits.
I put them on a standard circuit breaker and naturally there
was no issues.

With the GC standing there , I took an AFCI circuit breaker off
my truck and replaced it with one of the standard ones , threw
the switch ...pop! It trips off.:laughing:

This guy sais , "well I don't want those in the panel"...somehow
his previous electrician got away with not using them...I don't
know ..your guess is as good as mine.

He's going to tell the HO to ask the AHJ for a waiver. Good luck
with that.


----------



## arthur (Feb 7, 2012)

Regarding panel changes and AFCI's. We have some 12/3's. What to do? Do I have to run new 12/2 cables to accommodate the AFCI's?


----------

